# Anyone Living in Apizaco/Atlixco?



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

My husband and I are looking for a new place... We have been "temporarily" in Puebla for awhile. I am currently back in the states until we are able to establish a new residence (living with his family just isn't working for me, lol). He wants to go to Apizaco, says it has a wonderful climate and is a very pretty area. I have never been there personally, and Puebla was just a tad too cold for my taste, being a Texas native, 70 degrees during the day and 40 at night makes my head crazy!

We visited Tlaxcala, Tlaxcala shortly after I arrived in Mexico, and I absolutely fell in love with the quaintness of the city, the Jacaranda trees, how clean and pretty it was, everything. But alas, it is colder there than in Puebla, and husband says there aren't many job opportunities to be had there, so we are still looking. 

We have also briefly considered Playa del Carmen, as we have a friend who moved there to find a job, and she says there are lots of jobs available, especially for people who speak 70% English or better. But higher income means higher cost of living, and the balance seems to be about the same as anywhere else, so I don't think we will make the move, although it still hasn't been completely discarded from the table. 

Anyway, does anyone have any experiences, good or bad, visiting or living in Apizaco?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi, Hollypop. I love Tlaxcala, too. I haven't been to Apizaco but looking on line at weather reports, it seems temperatures are similar to Puebla, at least over the next several weeks. Highs in 60's/low 70's, lows in low 40's. 

My husband's son and family live in Puebla. When we visited them one January it was too cold for my liking. Of course it's warmer than Toronto in January, but the whole point of leaving Toronto in January to go south is to be warm!!

Now we make them come visit us in Tepoztlan, at least in the winter months.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Apizaco is at 2400 m , Puebla 2200 anything at 2000 m or more is cold look for a place around 1500 or 1600 m if you want to be warmer.

By the way it appears colder also because the houses are not heated. I have heat in San Cristobal de las Casas and It is ok but anything over 2000m with no heat..it very uncomfortable and I like cool weather.


----------



## Azuledos (Jan 21, 2010)

Bob Cox, at the Mexico Mystic blog lives in Apizaco, and I'm sure would be happy to talk to you about his hometown.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I wonder why would anyone would like to live in Apizaco?
Tlaxcala is one of the poorest states in Mexico, and Apizaco does not have a booming economy, it's not well communicated, not one of the nicest places either.
I would not consider going there, and living there is out of the question
Do you or your husband work? Would you be able to find a job there?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I wonder why would anyone would like to live in Apizaco?
> Tlaxcala is one of the poorest states in Mexico, and Apizaco does not have a booming economy, it's not well communicated, not one of the nicest places either.
> I would not consider going there, and living there is out of the question
> Do you or your husband work? Would you be able to find a job there?


With so little to offer, I wonder why Hollypop's husband thinks it would be a great place to live.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> With so little to offer, I wonder why Hollypop's husband thinks it would be a great place to live.


Perhaps he found a good job there, out of the 4 good jobs in that place.
I cannot think of any other reason to be thinking about living in Apizaco


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

You are correct, my husband does not want to go to Tlaxcala simply because he is not sure he would be able to get a job to support us. Apparently I misunderstood him, he wants to move to Atlixco, not Apizaco! So, any thoughts on Atlixco? Lol


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hollypop1986 said:


> So, any thoughts on Atlixco?


I can't offer comments based on knowledge of Atlixco. I have, however, seen this description of the town/area which leads me to believe job prospects are probably pretty good - depending on the skill sets your husband and you may possess:

Atlixco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is your immigration/visa status in order?

Best of luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I can't offer comments based on knowledge of Atlixco. I have, however, seen this description of the town/area which leads me to believe job prospects are probably pretty good - depending on the skill sets your husband and you may possess:
> 
> Atlixco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Being married to a Mexican national will make getting her immigration/visa status in order less complicated than it has been for those of us without a Mexican spouse.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Being married to a Mexican national will make getting her immigration/visa status in order less complicated than it has been for those of us without a Mexican spouse.


Yes, I understand that. But one never knows what someone's status is ...

Also, is it possible to change the title of the discussion to reflect the actual/new/revised city being asked about?

Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Yes, I understand that. But one never knows what someone's status is ...
> 
> Also, is it possible to change the title of the discussion to reflect the actual/new/revised city being asked about?
> 
> Thanks.


The OP told us in her first post that her husband's family live in Puebla, so I assumed that he is a Mexican citizen. Perhaps I was mistaken . . .

I will now proceed to modify the name of this thread.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The OP told us in her first post that her husband's family live in Puebla, so I assumed that he is a Mexican citizen. Perhaps I was mistaken . . .
> 
> I will now proceed to modify the name of this thread.


I don't think you're mistaken. 

Thanks for changing the name of the discussion. Doing so may elicit more/better/more relevant responses. :cheer2:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hollypop1986 said:


> You are correct, my husband does not want to go to Tlaxcala simply because he is not sure he would be able to get a job to support us. Apparently I misunderstood him, he wants to move to Atlixco, not Apizaco! So, any thoughts on Atlixco? Lol


AHHHHHHH
ATLIXCO!
Whole different world
Atlixco is nice!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> AHHHHHHH
> ATLIXCO!
> Whole different world
> Atlixco is nice!


For those of us not familiar with Atlixco, tell us more!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I head some really nice comments fom my friends from Puebla on this little town. At least it is below 2000 meters!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been to Atlixco. It is a lovely city and seems to have a lot of civic spirit. Every year they have the "Villa Iluminada" from the end of November until Jan. 6. It's quite the Festival of Lights for Christmas. We attended a few years ago.

Here's a link about the _Villa Iluminada_ (in Spanish)
Inauguran la Villa Iluminada de Atlixco 2014 | Municipios Puebla | Noticias del interior de Puebla

Reading Wikipedia about Atlixco it seems they have several interesting cultural festivals throughout the year.

It also is close enough to Puebla that you'll be able to see family easily without being so close you get on each other's nerves. _Juntos pero no revueltos_ as the saying goes (Together, but not all jumbled up with each other).


----------

